# 3M matte black for a tank background?



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I've decided I'm going to re-do the background on my 90gal before I set it up again, as it's gotten pretty scratched up over the years.

I'd really like a matte finish rather than glossy.

I have a can of roll-on matte black Rust-oleum, but I'm considering other options.

Has anyone used this 3M matte black vinyl product who has pics? Amazon.com: 5ft x 2ft (10 Sq/ft) 3M MATTE Black M12 Scotchprint Car Wrap Vinyl Film 1080 Series: Automotive


I just bought a small piece to try out on my nano tank to see if I like it. I especially like that it's supposedly easy reposition until you actually press it down, and easy to remove lol


----------



## Topekoms (Dec 19, 2013)

I just used normal laytex paint for my 180 if i don't want it just need a razor blade


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah, I know I can just re-paint it, and already have the paint if I decide to go that direction, just exploring other options. 

This 3M vinyl product looks kinda cool, so wondering if anyone else has tried it.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

I painted a light stand with Rust-Oleum spray paint and 3 weeks later, it's still sticky to the touch. Latex paint would be your best bet.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I have roll-on latex rustoleum. I know for a fact it will work fine, but if I like the way the 3M vinyl works and looks on my nano I'm going to take it back to HD.

I'm specifically curious if anyone else has already tried this particular 3M vinyl product for this particular application. I'd love to see pics, and possibly get some feedback on the application process.

LOL


----------



## Aqguy (Oct 30, 2013)

I did my 50 in matt black on the back the plants look good against it , but depending on the color of the fish they blend in to much


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Aqguy said:


> I did my 50 in matt black on the back the plants look good against it , but depending on the color of the fish they blend in to much


With the 3M vinyl product?


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm not sure if you'll be able to get a matte background, unless you actually put something inside the tank. Otherwise, the glass itself will be glossy.

As to the inside of the tank, I imagine you could use krylon fusion - it's supposed to be aquarium safe when fully cured, but I also imagine it would scratch pretty easily.


----------



## Aqguy (Oct 30, 2013)

I used the krylon fusion on the outside yes the tank glass does give it some gloss appearance. Was a spray can
Also tried rolling on rustroleum and did not care for the finish used a smooth foam roller.


----------



## randpost (Feb 9, 2014)

Does anyone actually read the OP?

I use to wrap cars including windows in 3m Vinyl. I never used this exact series of 3M vinyl, but I really can't see why it wouldn't look good. Vinyl looks good through glass. 

Post some pictures if you try it! I'm interested to see how it works out!



I tried a few things on my tanks so far and after painting and using privacy film, I now use black foam board that's held on with tape. It allows me to go see through back or black back at the drop of a hat.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Ive used this type of stuff for a background and let me tell ya. its sucks to apply lol
wrinkles all over the place. I did not care for it much...


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

I used construction paper as a temporary background. I was suppose to replace it with some shiny black background from my LFS or some automotive limo tint/film a week later but decided not to. It's only been a few weeks and I already have this cool looking surface algae growing on the back glass so anything used is now irrelevant. Fortunately, it's only growing on the back glass in patches and nowhere else.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

randpost said:


> Does anyone actually read the OP?


Apparently not. LOL



> I use to wrap cars including windows in 3m Vinyl. I never used this exact series of 3M vinyl, but I really can't see why it wouldn't look good. Vinyl looks good through glass.
> 
> Post some pictures if you try it! I'm interested to see how it works out!


 
THANK YOU, that's what I was looking for. :icon_smil



> I tried a few things on my tanks so far and after painting and using privacy film, I now use black foam board that's held on with tape. It allows me to go see through back or black back at the drop of a hat.


I considered foam board, but I haven't seen a single piece that's 48"x24", and I don't want to see any seams.



boxboy said:


> Ive used this type of stuff for a background and let me tell ya. its sucks to apply lol
> wrinkles all over the place. I did not care for it much...


Hmmm... that's what I'm worried about. I'm hoping that the 3M product will be different and the application won't be too bad? But I'm trying it out on my nano before buying a big piece for my 90gal, just to see how it goes on.


----------



## cjstl (Mar 4, 2013)

I bought a piece of black foam board from Hobby Lobby that I'm planning to cut for my 29G. It didn't have dimensions on it, so I just went and held it up to an old 55G I have out in my garage. The height is good, but the length is about 8 inches short


----------

